# Indentify please



## Acvideo (Nov 21, 2014)

Wondering what kind of tractor this is and possibly what is missing. Id like to fix it up for my grandpa. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like an old David Bradley Suburban.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to our forum acvideo! I have no idea but that is certainly a nifty looking unit!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking closer,it might be an OLD Bolens.
Maybe a Bolens "Ride-A-Matic".


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Looking closer,it might be an OLD Bolens.
> Maybe a Bolens "Ride-A-Matic".


I think you are spot on John.. perhaps a mid to late '50's.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

some google pics
https://www.google.com/search?q=Bol...d.php%3F51487-WTB-Bolens-Ride-a-Matic;342;292


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

it's a boles go to YouTube and search Belen's ride o matic lots of them restored.


----------

